# Right Hander? Left Hander?



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a little tid-bit of info for new shooters and yes experienced shooters too:

You are a Right Handed Shooter if you hold the Slingshot in the Left Hand

You are a Left Handed Shooter if you hold the slingshot in the Right Hand

There are more then a few people that get confused about this. Hope this helps. Now get out there and shoot!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe also post this in the Glossary .https://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good idea Bud!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks Gary.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

This has recently come up with folks that I assumed knew this stuff.

They reluctantly took my word for it.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Hmmm... some of us are cross dominant shooters though, so its not really about whether we are right or left-handed but just about which hand we hold the frame in? So, to me it's much clearer to just call it Right Hand Hold or Left Hand Hold because that term would encompass shooter preference as well as frame design (for offset frames) and takes the dominant hand out of the equation.

The moment someone says right hand shooter or left hand shooter I would require clarification as to whether that is a reference to their dominant hand, or hold - just to be sure. Because, we are cross dominant, the reverse would apply.

Having said that, it would be true in most cases that we "should" be holding the frame in our non-dominant hand (again, provided our eyes are not cross dominant ...)

Why don't we just stick with RHH or LHH? No confusion there and more efficient as a reference ...Just sayin....


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

urbanshooter said:


> Hmmm... some of us are cross dominant shooters though, so its not really about whether we are right or left-handed but just about which hand we hold the frame in? So, to me it's much clearer to just call it Right Hand Hold or Left Hand Hold because that term would encompass shooter preference as well as frame design (for offset frames) and takes the dominant hand out of the equation.
> 
> The moment someone says right hand shooter or left hand shooter I would require clarification as to whether that is a reference to their dominant hand, or hold - just to be sure. Because, we are cross dominant, the reverse would apply.
> 
> ...


Agreed

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ok. So I'm officially a left hand shooter. Cool.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

If I count my misses, I'm a RFHS: right foot hold shooter.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> Hmmm... some of us are cross dominant shooters though, so its not really about whether we are right or left-handed but just about which hand we hold the frame in? So, to me it's much clearer to just call it Right Hand Hold or Left Hand Hold because that term would encompass shooter preference as well as frame design (for offset frames) and takes the dominant hand out of the equation.
> 
> The moment someone says right hand shooter or left hand shooter I would require clarification as to whether that is a reference to their dominant hand, or hold - just to be sure. Because, we are cross dominant, the reverse would apply.
> 
> ...


Also agreed, LHH or RHH works better for builders too I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

LHH, RHH - agreed!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ordo said:


> If I count my misses, I'm a RFHS: right foot hold shooter.


So then, this fits you @Ordo , lol ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I think both descriptions are valid. If you saw wood and hold a stick down with your left hand, the right hand is doing the cutting. If you hold a slingshot in the left hand, the right is doing the shooting - thus right handed shooter. Crossers need the extra clarification.*

*It's said that 90% of the population is right handed ... I wonder what percentage of shooters are cross dominant.*


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Ha! Unbelievable SLING-N-SHOT.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I think both descriptions are valid. If you saw wood and hold a stick down with your left hand, the right hand is doing the cutting. If you hold a slingshot in the left hand, the right is doing the shooting - thus right handed shooter. Crossers need the extra clarification.*
> 
> *It's said that 90% of the population is right handed ... I wonder what percentage of shooters are cross dominant.*


Me! I'm a cross dominant shooter... RHH for me


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Here is another thought. Since the anchor and release are so important to good shooting. If you are doing that right handed, you should be a right handed shooter.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I think both descriptions are valid. If you saw wood and hold a stick down with your left hand, the right hand is doing the cutting. If you hold a slingshot in the left hand, the right is doing the shooting - thus right handed shooter. Crossers need the extra clarification.*
> 
> *It's said that 90% of the population is right handed ... I wonder what percentage of shooters are cross dominant.*


I'm one of those cross dominants. Now I'm curious


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> Here is another thought. Since the anchor and release are so important to good shooting. If you are doing that right handed, you should be a right handed shooter.


That thought is a good one, except when it comes to cross dominant people it might not apply.

IMHO the dominant eye is a more important factor to shooting. If you can't even aim right, the release is irrelevant. The non-dominant hand can be trained to release and shoot as well as the dominant hand. Might take a little while longer but the pay-off is a permanent ability versus a perpetual struggle with sight alignment.

I can shoot right-handed but i will need to shoot one eyed or if I want to shoot two eyed it take a slightly longer time to acquire the target, to be sure I am aligned. So I can, but it is not ideal and shooting that way is more compromised than just learning to use the other hand. We are not disabled. The hand works. We just need to train it.

I think if you are not cross dominant, you probably wont understand? For those that are not cross dominant, sight alignment is a given and so is the hand to be used.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> Here is another thought. Since the anchor and release are so important to good shooting. If you are doing that right handed, you should be a right handed shooter.


But I do get where you are coming from. I think I am just pedantic!


----------

